# Fischerprüfung Bremen



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Bremen einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V.:
http://www.lfvbremen.de/ (und dann linkes Menue: "Fischerprüfung" und "Infos zur Fischerei" und "Fragen zur Fischerei") hier sind auch Gesetze und Anmeldeformulare zum "download" bereitgestellt.

Stadtamt Bremen - Angelschein -
http://www.stadtamt.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=bremen116.c.2961.de
Ausstellung des Fischereischeins bzw. des "Stockangelscheins" (eine "Bremensie"!!). Weiterhin viele Kontaktadressen sowie die Regelungen für die Häfen und für Gastkarten.

Hansestadt Bremisches Hafenamt
http://www.hbh.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=bremen138.c.1615.de
Zuständig für die Ausgabe von Hafenscheinen in Bremen.

Vereine im Lfv-Bremen
http://www.lfvbremen.de/ (und dann linkes Menue: Vereine)

Staatliches Fischereiamt Bremerhaven
http://www.bremerhaven.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=1899 (ist eine "Untere Behörde des Landes Niedersachsens", aber für die Fischereikarten der Unterweser - zwischen Bremen und Bremerhaven - zuständig)

und schön zusammengefasst + (auch für andere Bundesländer):

http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.html

für Bremen:

http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1136
http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1137
http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1138
http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1139
http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1140


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bremen*

*In Bremen braucht man als Bremer Bürger keine Prüfung ( Stockangelrecht ) !*


----------



## ChampOne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bremen*

Hallo,
weiss hier vielleicht jemand was ich alles wissen muss um die Prüfung zu machen? Wollt mich auf den Lehrgang vorbereiten aber Google spuckt nichts aus... 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Carlton

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bremen*

Hallo ChampOne,
Geh einfach zur Geschäftsstelle des Landesfischereiverbandes Bremen:
Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V.      
Grambker Heerstraße 141
28719 Bremen
Fest: 0421 644 999 4
Fax: 0421 694 022 4
LFVBremen@t-online.de

Für ein paar Euros bekommst du die Fragen.

Gruß.


----------

